# Carbureted 1999 NA 2.4



## cerial (Dec 11, 2016)

Hello all I have a 1999 Altima with a 2.4 5 speed manual where the previous owner has hacked up the electrical. Mostly the lights the motor stuff all seems to be fine. 
The car has 184k on the dash and thanks to some spirited driving it is parked with a burnt up clutch and may be headed to the crusher if this idea won't work.

The thing runs and shifts smooth with no smoke or anything. But I want to throw the engine and transmission into something else.

While I have the entire car I dread the thought of messing with any kind of security or other system throwing hours at it only to find it will not run correctly if it does not sence that the abs is gone or something. I want to loose the wiring and make it carbureted.




So this engine seems pretty basic. No vtec cam or anything I am aware of. The distributor seems mechanical with no computer control. I hope it is anyway. It seems like I could throw a carburetor above the valve cover and build an intake. Get some power to the distributor and the thing would run. 
I am stuck on the distributor and need to know if it is computer controlled. Maybe a bit of insight on "tricking it" if need be. If it is a manner of wiring power to the thing then I'm in business. I don't think I will have any issues with the Manual transmission. I live in a Non emissions, no testing state. But, if it would help horsepower the egr, egr silionoid, and such are all pretty basic and I don't think they will care if I have a carburetor on there.




Thank you for any help.


----------



## cerial (Dec 11, 2016)

Note: I am trying to use what I already have. Not install a msd coil and external stuff. I am happy with how the Nissan fires as is.


----------



## BigmatLock (May 29, 2017)

cerial said:


> Note: I am trying to use what I already have. Not install a msd coil and external stuff. I am happy with how the Nissan fires as is.


I have a 1998 D22 Hardbody NA20S that came factory carburetor-ed with a little 2 barrel. I wouldn't recommend the factory carb (too manysensors on everything) , but look for a little Weber 32/36 DGEV or similar. But you may find the intake manifold maybe interchangeable, I would also be surprised if the distributor has much if any ECU control. it does have a myriad of sensors and stuff on the carb and intake manifold, but apart from a crank ignition signal going to the ECU I doubt it would do much else.


----------

